# Seiryu Stone + Plakat ..Doable?



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a halfmoon plakat and a 7g cube that I'm not happy with the scape atm.
I'd like to try Seiryu Stone or OHKO and a lot of plants.. but worry about the betta shredding his fins.. has anyone put these stones in tanks with their betta? How did the fins fair? Did you sand, rock tumble, or do other treatment to the stones prior to going into the tank to soften edges?
If you have done this please share a photo!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I haven't put those specific stones in my tanks, but I do have other rocks and rather rough driftwood in my tanks. I haven't had any issues. I think it's probably fine. Just make sure that you file down any particularly sharp edges, and make sure there are no small holes/caves that he could get stuck in. I think a plakat would also have less issues with torn fins than a longer-finned betta.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, since he is plakat I highly doubt he will hurt his finnage. Heavy (long) fins tear much more easily.


----------

